# Danke schön an das Forum :D



## Benne123 (20. August 2010)

*Danke schön an das Forum *

Hey Forum, somit melde ich mich nun von zu Hause aus.
Ich durfte heute bei eurer Overclocking-Show die GTX460 abräumen und ich glaub es immer noch nicht.

Vielen vielen Dank 
Es ist einfach mal wieder bewiesen, es gibt kein besseres Forum und keine besseren Leute, wie im PCGH.


Liebe Grüsse
Benne


----------



## Chris_ (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

^.^
Du Lucker viel spass damit


----------



## RSX (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

...nur weil der "Franz" seine 4,1 Ghz nicht stable bekommen hat. 

Nein, im Ernst. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.  

Vielleicht habe ich das Glück morgen auch teilnehmen zu dürfen.


Gruß


----------



## zcei (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Hehee 

Ich hab die Gestern bekommen.

Aber meintest du nicht auf der Bühne, du wärest nicht angemeldet, oder verwechsel ich da gerade was?


----------



## Benne123 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Nein hab ich nicht gesagt 
Ich bin angemeldet.

Ach der "Franz", mir war das klar, dass das nichts wird, wo er 4.1 GHz haben wollte. Bei mir liefen die die 4GHz auch schon nicht stable.
Vor allem, weil er nachher meinte, die Freezes lagen an der Graka. 
Die waren eindeutig von der CPU 
Ich hab lieber weniger, aber dafür stable! Hat ja uach gereicht 
Aber vielen Dank für den Glückwunsch  Ich drück dir die Daumen für morgen!

Glückwunsch auch von mir zcei. Wast du heute auch wieder da?
Der andere, der nach mir versucht hat, der meinte, er ist nicht im Forum angemeldet .


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *



zcei schrieb:


> Hehee
> 
> Ich hab die Gestern bekommen.
> 
> Aber meintest du nicht auf der Bühne, du wärest nicht angemeldet, oder verwechsel ich da gerade was?



Du hast auch ne 460 abgeräumt ?


----------



## zcei (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Jo hab ich 

Aber dein Gegner war iwie echt ein Noob^^

Wo er die 4,1 Gigs reingehauen hat, wusst ich schon, ist ende. Ich hab 3,96GHz hinbekommen und nen 195.214 Aquamark.

Und dann als er meinte, dass die GraKa zu hoch war, dacht ich auch nur noch: OMG... Naja, muss ja nicht jeder können.

Ich bin gespannt ob morgen einer meinen Score toppt.

Greetz
zcei


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *


Ich stell mir das gerade so lustig für 
Schade das ich nicht mit konnte 
Das man so einfach an die Karte kommt 

MfG


----------



## zcei (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Was heißt einfach so?

War schon ordentlich spannend^^.. Weil ich vorlegen musste, und der andere die ganze Zeit geguckt hat was ich einstelle oO das war voll heftig.. ich hab so gezitter.. und dann gewinn ich  muhahaha...

Viel Glück für euch morgen!


----------



## Benne123 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Ganz genauso ging es mir auch. Ich hab den BenchMarc noch gefragt, ob das nicht unfair ist, dass die anderen die Settings sehen. Er dann nur, dem Typen gestern hats auch nicht geholfen 
Ich war so am zittern und hab mich immer so gefreut, als der nen Freeze hatte.
3.85GHz waren shcon ok, hat ja gereicht, das ist die hauptsache.
Aber der Druck vorne. Ich war richtig am schwitzen. Erstens voll warm da und zweitens, alle Blicke uaf dich gerichtet.

Es bringt halt nicht immer was, einfach drauf los zu legen. 
Bissl Knowhow, wodurch nen Freeze entstehen könne, 
sollte man halt haben. Das hat ihm eben gefehlt.
Mir war das klar, dass die Graka daran nicht schuld war, 
weil dann hätte es so wie bei mir ausgesehen. Pixelfehler z.b.
Ich hab alles niedrig gehalten und stabil dafür. 
Ich hätte auch mehr rausholen können, aber ich hätte mich auch nicht geärgert, wenn er mehr gehabt hätte.
Dabei sein ist alles


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *



zcei schrieb:


> Was heißt einfach so?



*So Einfach*, hab ich geschrieben 
Ich dachte nämlich man kann die Preise (zum Beispiel GTX460) nur gewinnen durch Lose etc 

LG


----------



## Benne123 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Nee, eben durch das OC-Event.
Die anderen Preise wurden durch Spielduelle verlost und auch so halt verteilt.
Man muss halt nur Glück haben, dass die PCGH-Chefs einen auswählen und man dann noch die höhere Punktzahl schafft.


----------



## zcei (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Jop..

und das mit dem schwitzen kann ich verstehen  ging mir auch so  Aber du bist erstaunlich ruhig geblieben  ich hab richtig gefeiert, als er iwas mit 18x.xxx Punkten hatte 

Und ich finde übertakten besser, als Lose ziehen, weil dann "verdienst" du sie dir.


----------



## Benne123 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Ich denke, etwas ruhig, weil ich einfach alles um mich rum vergesse, wenn ich mich in iwas vertiefe.
Ich hab nachher das Publikum auch gar nicht mehr wahrgenommen 
Nur die Zeit und den Rechner. Aber ist bei mir normal. Ich bin dann auch nicht direkt ansprechbar.


----------



## xTc (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Gratulation auch von mir, du hast dich aber auch gefreut. Wobei deine beiden Kollegen noch ne Spur besser waren: Boar, geil der hat ne fette Karte gewonnen. 


MFG


----------



## Benne123 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Danke schön 
Ja ich weiss. 
Ich mein, ich musste erstmal damit klarkommen, dass ich die Karte im Ernst gewonnen hab 
Ich bin ja dann noch um die Ecke und hab faxen gemacht 
Ich musste in dem Moment einfach mal alles rauslassen!


----------



## xTc (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Ist in der Verpackung auch was drinne? 

Der Kollege von dem Typ (dein Gegner) hat noch versucht ihm zu helfen. Mutli runter und BCLK hoch hat er geflüstert. 


MFG


----------



## Benne123 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Ich weiss, nur bis das dann stable gewesen wäre, wären nochmal 15 min vergangen.
Sichi ist in der Verpackung was drinne, ne GTX460/768. Naja, nachhe rmal gucken, ob es nicht doch nur ein Dummy ist


----------



## zcei (20. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Hat ihm dann aber auch nichts mehr gebracht 

Man ich hab dich garnicht gesehen xTc -.- biste morgen noch da?


----------



## Steff456 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Schau mal bei mir Erfahrungsbericht.. Sind paar nette Fotos von dir beim OCen dabei


----------



## zcei (21. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Ja von mir, wo ich da steh und mein Gegner am PC ist 

Btw hab ich den besten Score aufgestellt  Marc meinte iwas von wegen, der heute hätte 196.xxx Points gehabt, aber alle meinten der hatte 194.xxx <-- dann wäre ich immernoch besser  Wuhuuu^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Ich hatte 194.6xx vor Pokerclock mit 192.xxx 

Ich hatte aber auch weniger zeit ^^
Wäre mehr drin gewesen


----------



## zcei (21. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Ja du hattest aber auch schon am Donnerstag geguckt, und auch an dem Tag musstest du nur nachlegen  Also waren 10 Minuten schon ok. Aber gut, dass du den Score bestätigt hast, Seelenfrieden - ich hab den höchsten Score


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *



Benne123 schrieb:


> Hey Forum, somit melde ich mich nun von zu Hause aus.
> Ich durfte heute bei eurer Overclocking-Show die GTX460 abräumen und ich glaub es immer noch nicht.
> 
> Vielen vielen Dank
> ...



Danke, das hört man doch gerne


----------



## Pokerclock (22. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich hatte 194.6xx vor Pokerclock mit 192.xxx
> 
> Ich hatte aber auch weniger zeit ^^
> Wäre mehr drin gewesen



So, so du warst das also.

Hast es dir verdient. Ich musste erkennen, dass ich mittlerweile zu lange nichts mehr im Thema OC gemacht habe. 

Ach ja, kann mir jemand sagen, was man mit diesem ASUS Streaming Client machen kann, ohne, dass es eine Direktverbindung zwischen den jeweiligen Geräten auch tun würde? Ich habe mich noch nie so überfordert gefühlt, wie mit dem Ding.

Nächster Tipp für morgen: Kamera mit den Händen verdecken, damit niemand die wichtigen Einstellungen sieht.


----------



## zcei (22. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Morgen ist keine Show mehr 

Bei mir war noch keine Kamera.. dafür stand er direkt hinter mir


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *



Pokerclock schrieb:


> So, so du warst das also.
> 
> Hast es dir verdient. Ich musste erkennen, dass ich mittlerweile zu lange nichts mehr im Thema OC gemacht habe.



Jenau 
Wäre auch gern zum quaseln noch was da geblieben, aber meine Gruppe war schon am drängen das die zum nächsten wollten 


Beim nächsten mal sollten man vielleicht 2 Rechner zum OCen da hinstellen, damit simultan gearbeitet wird. Dann kann auch keiner ab gucken.
Oder der 2te wird hinten ins Kämmerchen gesperrt damit der nix mit bekommt


----------



## Steff456 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Gut, aber 2 Rechner haben auch unterschiedliches Potenzial und somit ist die vergleichbarkeit nicht mehr gewährleistet.

Donnerstags hat man aber gesehen, dass der zweite nicht unbedingt gewinnen muss..


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Warst du der hier? Der Blick ist göttlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benne123 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Ich finde das ganz und gar nicht so lustig.
Was zieh ich da bitte für ein Gesicht.
Da habt ihr mich ganz genau im falschen Moment erwischt.
Das ja schon peinlich das Foto 
und was ich für ein Gesicht zieh.
Naja ich hab in dem Moment eh nichts anderes als PC im Kopf gehabt 
Solche Fotos passieren eben. Muss ja auch was zum Lachen geben


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Du warst das, ja? Trotz dem "fail"-Gesicht hat's am Ende ja offenbar für die GTX460 gereicht 

Soll ich das Bild off nehmen?


----------



## Benne123 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Ja genau, ich bin das  Sehr schlimm für dich? 
Quatsch, kannste ruhig drinne lassen. 
Ich kann auch über mich selber lachen.
Ihr dürft euch auch gerne kaputt lachen, mach ich eh 
Bisschen blamieren darf man sich auch mal.
Aber hauptsache ich hab die GTX, worüber ich sehr glücklich bin.
Ich fand den Ocer nach mir eh lustig, aber ich behalts für mich


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Naja, schau mich mal an - und das war am 2ten Abend von vier  

Kein Grinsen, keine Sonnenbrille, einfach nur ... tja, hinüber halt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benne123 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Was mich ja ganz stark wundert, dass du geradeaus gucken konntest und nicht woanders hin  
Dein Foto ist doch anständig, du ziehst wenigstens nicht so ein Gesicht


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Hach, wenn man ständig von schönen Frauen umgeben ist, dann achtet man auf andere Details  

Zumal die Sapphire-Mädels immer super sind und wir uns "kennen".


----------



## Benne123 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *



Gut rausgeredet! Ohoooo ihr kennt euch...jajaaaaa so ist das also 
Mal gucken, ob die Tage noch mehr solcher epischen Fotos zum Vorschein kommen 

Ich gehe gleich mal pennen, muss moin arbeiten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Ich habe ab morgen Urlaub bis kommenden Montag. Aber Fotos wird's sicher geben, ja.

Und dich nehmen wir als Aufmacher für den Artikel


----------



## Benne123 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Ich habe eigentlich auch noch ne Woche Ferien, aber ich werde Arbeiten gehen.
Ausser wenns Wetter gut ist. Dann schwing ich mich auf das Motorrad!

Ja0 nehmt mich ruhig als Aufmacher. 
Hast mein Ja-Wort dafür. Ich hab nichts dagegen.
Iwie muss man sich ja mal bekantn machen 
Und so fängt der Artikel auch direkt lustig an! Hat was...


----------



## zcei (23. August 2010)

*AW: Danke schön an das Forum *

Hehee, ja schon ein saugutes Bild 

Danke für das Donnerstags Lob  Ich war der erste 

Ach ja @ Marc: Ich hab mich bei Dissi informiert, ich hab wirklich den besseren Score gehabt^^ Wuhuu... erster Wert der ganzen shows und dann auch noch ungebrochen^^ (Und das, obwohl ich AM3 Bencher bin )

Aber Steff du hast dich auch gut geschlagen 
Ist garnicht so einfach bei 15 Minuten...

"Willst du nicht erstmal nen sicheren Run machen?" - "Wieso ich hab doch noch Zeit" ... "Oh ich hab noch 2 Minuten"


----------

